# Not green...........



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

It's fairly obvious I love green snakes, till I went and got this pair of scabby brown things.............
Male









female









But they have such cute puppy dog eyes, how could I resist?

('scuse the female's pee'd on paper, she is on clean now.................honest)


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice additions:no1:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Gorgeous, such cute big eyes!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

cute little things. good luck keeping them alive. i know gabbys can be fragile at that age


----------



## erialc (Apr 6, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance but what kind of snakes are they?...Does gabby mean Gaboon Viper? :blush:

Thanks
Claire


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah gaboon viper, and very nice Stuart, something I would like to add at some point.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

pair of stunners u got yourself there mate


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

they are young!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

not being a snake keeper I think they are vile, evil nasty looking things which give me the willies. I wouldn't keep one if it came with a 9 carat solid gold viv and with £50 notes attached to it.<shudder>


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> not being a snake keeper I think they are vile, evil nasty looking things which give me the willies. I wouldn't keep one if it came with a 9 carat solid gold viv and with £50 notes attached to it.<shudder>


Well, they both speak very highly of you...........:lol2:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great additions


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Aw they DO have puppy dog eyes!!
Out of all of the DWA's theyre one of my faves!!
:no1:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice snakes! God there TINY!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

They're actually about 10" at the mo' the male feeds no problem, but the female has yet to take anything.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bloomin heck that is tiny, cute little things, I wonder what the venom yield is at that size.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

yea im interested on what there venom yield is too at that size any1 have any idea?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hang on, I'll just try 'em and see............................:whistling2:

Marsh & Whaler (1984) reported that, based upon the effect of venom on monkeys, 35mg of dried venom was sufficient to kill a 70kg adult human. A 135cm specimen yielded a mean 4.4ml of venom when milked (Marsh & Whaler). Extrapolating this backwards to the size of mine means they should, on average, produce 0.81ml when milked which would give a dried venom yield of around 189mg. So, dry and partial envenomating bites aside, even at this size they most likely pack enough to be fatal if untreated

Now, where did I put that extractor kit?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

They're the cutest little things ive seen in a long time :flrt: Hehe I see a cricket wanted to join in the fun on the first pic :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Hang on, I'll just try 'em and see............................:whistling2:
> 
> Marsh & Whaler (1984) reported that, based upon the effect of venom on monkeys, 35mg of dried venom was sufficient to kill a 70kg adult human. A 135cm specimen yielded a mean 4.4ml of venom when milked (Marsh & Whaler). Extrapolating this backwards to the size of mine means they should, on average, produce 0.81ml when milked which would give a dried venom yield of around 189mg. So, dry and partial envenomating bites aside, even at this size they most likely pack enough to be fatal if untreated
> 
> Now, where did I put that extractor kit?


thats a serious amount of venom, definately not a snake to be taken lightly.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

wow never seen a gabby that young before. congrats on the addition. you planning on getting any more hots any time soon?


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Lovely looking snakes... and they have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I love gaboons haha
i didnt think you kept hots, i knew you have a mangrove though, ive had bad dream about the bite you had XD


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

The Mangrove is actually doing quite well now, she's taking rat pups on assist feeds at the moment and the stomatitis and nose rub have cleared up nicely.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nice gabbys !!

Keep us posted on there progress !!


----------

